# GIANT New Foster



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't have any pics of him, but MAN this guy is HUGE. 

He's a large cat, but he's a tub of lard! He makes Matrix, who tips the scales at nearly 15 lbs, look tiny! We're going to weigh him later, but I'd say he weighs at LEAST 20 - 25 lbs.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

aw, poor big guy! good luck with him!


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's a pic of CatZilla. Weighs just a tad over 20 lbs!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

aww!! he's even got chubby cheeks!! he is cute


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

He's a cutie, but my Lord, is that a big cat!


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow big cat! Looks very gentle letting you hold him like that too lol. Like a big sack 'o potatoes...


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Could he be anymore adorable?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

He is big!!! But what a beautiful peach boy!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG. He's sooo cute and fluffy


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

I saw this picture on my phone yesterday while out-and-about and good god, you should have heard the expletives that came out of my mouth upon the sight of this adorable monster kitty! Seriously floored by his size. And I thought Billy was massive.. this cat is gargantuan! :shock:

Are you sure it's a cat and not a body pillow? :lol:


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think that's a lion.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

He IS huge. He is also gorgeous!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He's just a big bowl o' lovin!


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Any updates on Mr. Handsome? If you manage to not be a failed foster, he's going to go quick. How can someone not adopt that face.


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

And I thought my cat was bug. :shock: He looks rather laid back though!


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

What a handsome guy. He may be part if not all Maine **** .


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh he is adorable, look at those cheeks! And I thought my orange kitty was big....but more to love!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

He's a purr-bag. He came out of his shell pretty quick! He also accepts brushing, which is good, since it's necessary with his feathery fur. 
He also doesn't fuss when he goes into a kennel, which is good. I don't think we'd be able to get him into one if he didn't want to go! lol


----------



## popace (Feb 22, 2012)

Totally Gorgeous !


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, what a looker! I love big, solid cats. Do you know what his story was for why he was in foster care?


----------



## KTyne (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow, he's huge!! Absolutely gorgeous too! I would love a cat like him.


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

Definitely has Maine **** in him...


----------



## PaigeGwenn (Feb 26, 2012)

It must be an orange cat thing! My Jhujuu looks so similar! And just as big! I just wish i could get him to hold still for a good picture!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Orange kitties rock!!!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

We need more pictures of this big guy!


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll try and get more pics tomorrow or Saturday. 

I'm not sure of the details, but the rescue we foster for pulled him and his brother off of the euthanasia list at the shelter. Their card said, "Not Allowed," so I'm guessing they didn't check to see if cats were allowed where they moved, and they were dropped off at the shelter. 
He was on the list for fear, but he's far from fearful! I'd be scared too, being stuck in a little metal cage with strangers coming through, poking and prodding at me.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Konotashi said:


> I'll try and get more pics tomorrow or Saturday.
> 
> I'm not sure of the details, but the rescue we foster for pulled him and his brother off of the euthanasia list at the shelter. Their card said, "Not Allowed," so I'm guessing they didn't check to see if cats were allowed where they moved, and they were dropped off at the shelter.
> He was on the list for fear, but he's far from fearful! I'd be scared too, being stuck in a little metal cage with strangers coming through, poking and prodding at me.


Isn't that sad.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Great news! He was adopted today!  

It's the girl's first pet that she can call her own. Talking to them, it was easy to see they cared deeply about their pets and had a passion for kitties. He's going to a great home!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

YAY! Fat Tony got adopted!  Me and Ransome both were reading this thread on and off, we decided to name him Fat Tony. >_> Anyways! Good news for him!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

glad he was adopted! if you would add black to him that is exactly how big my Fat Albert is!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Great News!!!


----------

